# D Link DIR 655 DSL Router 300 Mbit Antenne Austauschen



## Rainer 1944 (15. März 2011)

Macht es Sinn die drei Antennen gegen drei Wlan 7dBi b/g/n 2,4GHz W-LAN Antenne zu tauschen. Und was wichtiger ist, wird die Reichweite erhöht. Wie sieht es aus mit dem Nachbar wird er gestört? Habe 6 im Haus.
 Danke u Gruß im voraus.


----------



## domi-germany (15. März 2011)

Die standard antennen habe ich glaube 1-2dbi... also ja kla bringen tut es immer was ^^ die frage ist brauchst du es wirklich ? zuwenig empfang/qualität/reichweite ?
Was mit deinen Nachbarn ist kann dir aus meiner Sicht egal sein... 
Ihr solltet euer Wlan nur nich alle auf dem selben Kanal nutzen


----------



## Baron Samedi (15. März 2011)

Im 2,4GHz Bereich hast du eine Wellenlänge von etwa 12 cm. Um eine optimale Sendeleistung zu ermöglichen, sollte die Antenne (bzw. alle drei in deinem Fall) mindestens die Hälfte, also 6 cm, lang sein.
Alternativ könntest du zur Empfangsverbesserung zuerst deine WLAN Antenne am Rechner austauschen. Falls es sich um einen Desktoprechner, also einen stationären, handelt, könnte eine Richtfunkantenne sehr hilfreich sein. Die ließe sich dann am USB Port anschließen (drauf achten, daß das Kabel nicht zu lang ist). Der ist zwar etwas CPU-lastiger, aber meines Wissens nach für Hochfrequenzsignale besser geeignet als ein PCI-Steckplatz.


----------



## Sturmi (16. März 2011)

Könnte aber durchaus sein, dass du mit den 7 dBi Antennen über die erlaubten 100mW Sendeleistung kommst. Ich weiß jetz natürlich nicht was für ne Sendeleistung der Router selbst hat.


----------



## Rainer 1944 (16. März 2011)

Ich brauche Wlan für ein Laptop es steht ca 20 mtr weg vom Router.
Router D-Link 635
Usb Empfänger D-Link W140
Deskop PC ist über Kabel angeschlossen.
Wen ihr einen andern Tip habt für einen besseren Empfang immer her damit
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## rebel4life (16. März 2011)

Eine Antenne hat keine Reichweite.

Sie hat nur einen Gewinn.

Und bei Rundstrahlern wäre ich bei der Frequenz schon arg kritisch, denn 7db bezogen auf was? eine lambda 1/32 Antenne? 

Versuch es also lieber mit einer Richtantenne, da solltest du aber schon 20-40€ investieren.

Alternativ einen Router mit relativ hoher Sendeleistung ala WRT54GL kaufen.


----------

